# "No tired like thyroid tired."



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone said that to me last week and I have a question. I guess maybe I'll accept that the level of fatigue I feel right now is thyroid-related after surgery BUT I ask myself a hundred times a day what if it doesn't improve?

Last night I tried to walk my dog around 7:00. We usually walk around a residential block but I didn't seem to have any energy at all. We cut the walk short and I went to bed at 7:45! I have never done that in my life and it was like I couldn't get in bed fast enough.

Not long after I went to bed I thought I wanted to turn over and I did not have the energy! A male friend of ours called around 9:00 last night and I was so groggy on the phone he probably thought I was drunk.

I feel better today but when I sat down to answer a telephone call around 8:00 this morning, I fell asleep in my chair.

I cannot imagine how anyone goes to a job or takes care of children or does anything with so little energy and stamina. People tell me every day that things will get better but I can't seem to accept that...as much as I want to, I'm scared to death of waking up and realizing I still feel this constant lethargic fatigue.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

When my thyroiditis has started I had extreme fatigue and I couldn't even get out of bed. I slept about 16 hours a day!! The only thing that actually helped was getting up and moving. It was a shore, but I think moving and oxygenating my blood helped. However - It did vitamin B COMPLEX? It also helped with giving me energy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I hear you. I was fatigued for years. I would fall asleep at my desk. I became addicted to caffiene pills just to stay awake and feel more energetic. I took them regularly for years. It became my "normal" at the time. After being told a few times that my thyroid levels were normal, I gave up. It all would have continued if the cancerous nodule didn't suddenly appear one day. In the six weeks I couldn't take any thyroid replacement before my RAI, I felt like my usual self, which was tired, but not the extreme fatigue others seem to experience. I think it was because I was just used to it.

I've been saying I was asymptomatic prior to the thyroid cancer, but honestly, looking back, it's easy for me to connect all of the dots.

I realize it's not a guarantee that you'll feel better after your surgery, but we'll be shocked if you don't.


----------



## Sheikla (Sep 11, 2011)

I can relate to your being too tired to walk the dog. I too have this over whelming tiredness after making breakfast in the mornings. I have been on synthroid for 14 years and this past year the drs have changed me up and down on dosages and I might feel good for a few days then back to the fatigue until they change me again. I do not know how anyone could keep a job! I have been told last month that I have Hashimoto's but they still say I just need to get regulated. After a year I am still not regulated.

I am very sympathic towards what you are feeling and going through. I am going to try a new Clinic in Denver on Thursday, that works with supplements and will let you know. Hang in there we will find help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Someone said that to me last week and I have a question. I guess maybe I'll accept that the level of fatigue I feel right now is thyroid-related after surgery BUT I ask myself a hundred times a day what if it doesn't improve?
> 
> Last night I tried to walk my dog around 7:00. We usually walk around a residential block but I didn't seem to have any energy at all. We cut the walk short and I went to bed at 7:45! I have never done that in my life and it was like I couldn't get in bed fast enough.
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine it either but somehow we do it. I worked full-time throughtout the entirety of my illness except when I had orbital decompressions.

Every day was agonal; truly agonal.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That's a great phrase, "No tired like thyroid tired."

It really is a pain in the neck, pun intended. We went to the movies last night -- I was a little tired beforehand, but not bad. Was nice to get out of the house. Came out two hours later and I was nauseated, dizzy, tired, and couldn't think straight. Maybe it was the movie; we saw "Apollo 18". LOL

Hopefully someday they will know far more about these maladies than today.

hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> That's a great phrase, "No tired like thyroid tired."
> 
> It really is a pain in the neck, pun intended. We went to the movies last night -- I was a little tired beforehand, but not bad. Was nice to get out of the house. Came out two hours later and I was nauseated, dizzy, tired, and couldn't think straight. Maybe it was the movie; we saw "Apollo 18". LOL
> 
> ...


Visual stimulation is the "worst" for me. I believe this is what happened to you. Part and parcel. Sadly!

Bet the movie was great though?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Me too on visual stimulation, leads to the crazies.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Bet the movie was great though?


Sadly, no, but entertaining nonetheless.

Hmm... the thought never crossed my mind about all the visual stimuli. Interesting!


----------



## SimpleSonflower (Aug 11, 2011)

I think we wholeheartedly agree with you. I was diagnoised fairly recently but I believe I've been hypothyroid for much of my life. Going to bed at 7:45pm is not that unusual for the bunch of us. I usually need to go to bed by 9pm and get up at 5:30 am and I need a nap in between  Pace yourself and continue to be hopeful!


----------

